# Realistically drawn Anime series



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

first and foremost STORY/PLOT is the most important thing to me when it comes to watching an anime. Art style comes in 2nd but I've always preferred the more realistically drawn animes over the cartoony styled ones

IMO "Crying Freeman" is still the best drawn Anime/series I've ever seen. _(I have it listed slightly above Ghost in the shell in terms of being the most realistically drawn anime)_


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

nooooooooooooooo


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ill ask one question...


Why is everyone naked.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

someguy8 said:


> Ill ask one question...
> 
> Why is everyone naked.


'cos everything is better when you're naked. :b


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

why can't marvel come up with better cartoons? all of their crap is more for children, not like DBZ, that's for everybody, action, good stories, marvel- boring, a lot of talking, a little action, puts you to sleep, let's get a big blanket and sleep.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> why can't marvel come up with better cartoons? all of their crap is more for children, not like DBZ, that's for everybody, action, good stories, marvel- boring, a lot of talking, a little action, puts you to sleep, let's get a big blanket and sleep.


Is this a troll post? DBZ would extend one episodes worth of story into 5 episodes with nonstop unnecessary talking. I enjoyed DBZ when I was a kid, but lets not get ahead of ourselves and claim it's well written, because was bad from the start, and only got worse as the series went on. Dragonball on the other hand was an amazing cartoon.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

lonelyjew said:


> Is this a troll post? DBZ would extend one episodes worth of story into 5 episodes with nonstop unnecessary talking. I enjoyed DBZ when I was a kid, but lets not get ahead of ourselves and claim it's well written, because was bad from the start, and only got worse as the series went on. Dragonball on the other hand was an amazing cartoon.


they can talk as much as they want as long as they continue to give us great action scenes you won't find anywhere else


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

The X-men animated series from the 90s was well written imo

Batman TAS also

btw, I never watched DBZ as a kid, I couldn't stand the kiddie looking character models


----------



## abstractdreamer (Dec 4, 2011)

Well Fushigi Yuugi is a bit more realistic, but it might not be realistic enough for you.

And screw Marvel. Go Dark Horse 

actually...now that I've seen fushigi yuugi again I don't think it looks that realistic. My memory betrays me!


----------

